# Arturia Piano V2 vs. Pianoteq 6



## robgb (Dec 13, 2017)

I have to say that in side to side comparisons, both libraries are great, but the Arturia wins out only because it's SOOOO much easier on the pocketbook, especially at it's $99 sale price.

I've been wanting to get Pianoteq for years now, but the $500+ price tag always stopped me (and the less expensive versions were too limited) The Arturia really IS the poor man's Pianoteq, but doesn't sacrifice anything in terms of sound.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 13, 2017)

Neither are "libraries" 

You don't need Pianoteq Pro to get the most from it (nor do you need to feel obliged to purchase ALL models ALL AT ONCE), Standard is enough for most of people, it's not too limited (it adds microphone positioning, which IS very important, in fact). Also none of Pianoteq versions sacrifice anything in terms of sound - only editability (but this can really be considered only for Stage version, which is not intended for tweakers, but players. Standard version is not "too limited"!). And Standard version opens Pro version presets (which Stage version cannot). And you can also upgrade between versions, effectively making it a split payment to get to the version you really want, over time. So, you cannot really say that $500+ is the actual price of Pianoteq, because it's not. It all depends on what you want to get along with the base product.

Comparing to price of some piano sample libraries, Pianoteq can be considered cheap... especially since you get more than one piano.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 13, 2017)

Also, there was already this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/arturia-v5-piano-vs-pianoteq-6.67239/


----------



## robgb (Dec 13, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Standard is enough for most of people, it's not too limited


I think Standard is great, but I don't believe it allows you to adjust the hammer noise and other small adjustments that I prefer. And at its current sale price, the Arturia is less than Pianoteq Stage.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 13, 2017)

You believe wrong. Standard version allows all those adjustments. The only difference between Standard and Pro is that Pro allows changing most of those parameters PER KEY. Comparison table between versions is on the website...


----------



## robgb (Dec 13, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> You believe wrong. Standard version allows all those adjustments. The only difference between Standard and Pro is that Pro allows changing most of those parameters PER KEY.


Good to know. Regardless, at $99 currently, the Arturia is still a better deal.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 13, 2017)

Perhaps, but it still doesn't sound as good, or is as flexible. 

Note that base price is exactly like Pianoteq Standard. LOL.


----------



## robgb (Dec 13, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Perhaps, but it still doesn't sound as good


It sounds JUST as good. I just sat here for an hour playing back and forth and they're both great.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 13, 2017)

Well good for you. It doesn't, to me. :D


----------



## robgb (Dec 13, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Well good for you. It doesn't, to me. :D


Like I said. My opinion.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 13, 2017)

Also looking at the parameter list, it's not nearly as tweakable as Pianoteq


----------



## robgb (Dec 13, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Also looking at the parameter list, it's not nearly as tweakable as Pianoteq


Probably not, but it's still pretty tweakable, and at the sale price it's a no-brainer IMO.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Dec 13, 2017)

You can get pianoteq stage at jrrshop for 100 bucks, which is pretty awesome deal


----------



## Quasar (Dec 13, 2017)

robgb said:


> Pianoteq for years now, but the $500+ price tag always stopped me *(and the less expenhttps://vi-control.net/community/threads/arturia-piano-v2-vs-pianoteq-6.67319/unreadsive versions were too limited) *



I have the "limited" Stage version. What's limited about it if you think of it as a virtual acoustic piano? An $80,000 Steinway D is pretty limited too...


----------



## robgb (Dec 13, 2017)

Quasar said:


> An $80,000 Steinway D is pretty limited too...


LOL.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 13, 2017)

robgb said:


> Good to know. Regardless, at $99 currently, the Arturia is still a better deal.


For those of us who own V collection 5, Piano V2 is only 19.99 euros or $19.99


----------



## CGR (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm impressed with the UI of Arturia Piano V2, and it's range of presets. Sonically for me, it has some way to go to match the level of realism of Pianoteq V6, which to my ears has much more depth & dimension to the tone.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 14, 2017)

Quasar said:


> An $80,000 Steinway D is pretty limited too...


Wait! You can't place Michelle Pfeiffer on a VST plugin...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 14, 2017)

FYI, if you don't have the V collection, you can get Piano V2 or any of the $99 V Collection 6 plugins like Analog 3 or the synths and Clav at AudioDeluxe for $83.99 (in the cart).


----------



## chasmanian (Dec 14, 2017)

its $99 for me. do we need a coupon code?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 14, 2017)

chasmanian said:


> its $99 for me. do we need a coupon code?


No I didn't need a code. It just came out that way when I checked out. But it's back to $99 so the offer may be over. If you're not in a hurry you might want to wait until tomorrow or write to AudioDeluxe and ask them what happened. It's odd they had this deal up at 11 am this morning and it's down in the evening. Maybe Arturia didn't want them to discount?


----------



## chasmanian (Dec 14, 2017)

thank you very much.
I checked out the demo. I really liked it. but it crashed constantly. I would click on presets. and crash.
using Windows 10 restore to go back to before I installed it. bummer. I loved that there are a zillion presets.
any idea what could possibly be wrong?
my computer is a 1.5 year old Dell laptop Inspiron with an i5 and 16 GB RAM. SSD drives. RME Babyface interface.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 14, 2017)

chasmanian said:


> thank you very much.
> I checked out the demo. I really liked it. but it crashed constantly. I would click on presets. and crash.
> using Windows 10 restore to go back to before I installed it. bummer. I loved that there are a zillion presets.
> any idea what could possibly be wrong?
> my computer is a 1.5 year old Dell laptop Inspiron with an i5 and 16 GB RAM. SSD drives. RME Babyface interface.


I can't say for sure, but is there room to add RAM to your laptop? 32 GB would be better. I have 64 GB on mine, as much as my computer allows. 

In the larger scheme of things, RAM isn't that expensive, and it pays off when you start putting a lot of tracks in your projects. But I make no promise about it fixing this particular problem.


----------



## chasmanian (Dec 14, 2017)

thank you very much.
I'll have to check if can add RAM to my laptop.
or maybe I'll just try it my desktop. it only has 16 GB RAM also, but it has an i7.


----------



## chrisphan (Dec 14, 2017)

chasmanian said:


> thank you very much.
> I'll have to check if can add RAM to my laptop.
> or maybe I'll just try it my desktop. it only has 16 GB RAM also, but it has an i7.


You should probably write to them. I don't have the plug-in but it shouldn't make sense at all for a single plug-in to overload your 16GB RAM


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 15, 2017)

RAM is not a problem with modelled instruments (well, at least Pianoteq doesn't demand more than 256 MB of RAM). Piano V is not crashing because of lack of RAM, that's for sure (on Arturia website, they deem 4 GB of RAM enough, so having 16 is plenty)...


----------



## CGR (Dec 15, 2017)

For what it's worth, I've been running Pianoteq for many years (since V2), and it has never missed a beat. Not a single technical problem or compatibility issue (I'm Mac based), which I find remarkable and admirable.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 15, 2017)

chasmanian said:


> thank you very much.
> I'll have to check if can add RAM to my laptop.
> or maybe I'll just try it my desktop. it only has 16 GB RAM also, but it has an i7.


Sorry for my bad advice about the RAM. But why not try it on your desktop and see if you have better luck there. Also, have you only tried it in your DAW or have you tried loading it up standalone?


----------



## chasmanian (Dec 15, 2017)

I have not tried it on my desktop. I guess I will try that.
thank you all of you who replied.


----------



## jasperjames (Dec 19, 2017)

robgb said:


> It sounds JUST as good. I just sat here for an hour playing back and forth and they're both great.


Agree. Both very good. V2 a bit softer but maintains pitch clarity and a bit more realism. PTeq brighter, more laden with overtones and razor sharpness. At this developmental stage, a matter of personal preference. It's great to have both!!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 23, 2017)

FYI, all 88 presets of Arturia Piano V2 can be found in Analog Lab 3.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 23, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> FYI, all 88 presets of Arturia Piano V2 can be found in Analog Lab 3.


Didn't know we got all of those presets in AL3. Thanks for telling me. Sweet freebie upgrade indeed.


----------



## EuropaWill (Dec 23, 2017)

robgb said:


> It sounds JUST as good. I just sat here for an hour playing back and forth and they're both great.


I'd love to hear a comparison of the two using the same midi file.


----------



## robgb (Dec 23, 2017)

EuropaWill said:


> I'd love to hear a comparison of the two using the same midi file.


https://vi-control.net/community/threads/arturia-v5-piano-vs-pianoteq-6.67239/page-3#post-4166334


----------

